# Ride LX bindings came with pads



## Rodman1978 (Mar 25, 2009)

I think those are stomp pads, for when your in a tow lift ( is that the correct phrase, not a native english speaker)
But not really sure


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Ha i just got new Rides, too, and wondered the same thing. I think the gray pads are just for packing. they isolated the highbacks from the bases when they were folded up in the box. I think the black pad w/ adheseive on the back and the Ride logo is probably a stomp pad


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

TXBDan said:


> Ha i just got new Rides, too, and wondered the same thing. I think the gray pads are just for packing. they isolated the highbacks from the bases when they were folded up in the box. I think the black pad w/ adheseive on the back and the Ride logo is probably a stomp pad


Yea I just got the same thing in my new contrabands. It is a stomp pad. Im not going to use mine, it is ugly lol.


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

I wouldn't use that stuff as a stomp pad. Looks horrible and feels cheap. I can just imagine it getting soggy when snow/slush melts on your deck. I'm pretty sure my brother put on one a board once and it fell off within a few days at Whistler.

I am considering putting one on my helmet at the precise spot I think I would smack my head when I fall, just for that extra layer of protection... :laugh:


----------



## pacificdrums (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow thanks everyone for the input! I was thinking maybe that was a stomp pad but I though it sure would fall off fast. Thanks again!


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

definitely a stomp pad

...probably not the best stomp, but I reccomend all beginers put some sort of stomp pad on their boards. I Used the foam stomp that came with my first salomon bindings and it worked fine.


----------



## SteveyWonder (Feb 18, 2010)

I have the same bindings and I actually use that as my stomp pad. It's extremely cheap and I'm sure buying a stomp pad would be 100x more effective, but at the end of the day it gets the job done. It's definitely better than having nothing.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

riding without a stomp pad will make you better quicker.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

...no, it'll just make you bust your ass quicker and maybe take you out


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

extra0 said:


> ...no, it'll just make you bust your ass quicker and maybe take you out


No it will force you to keep more weight on your front foot while getting off the lift and skating around which will teach better body positioning and weight distribution.
Intermediate riders should be able to unload with their back foot off the board completely.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

beginners have enough to deal with other than worring about extra stuff to do when getting off the lift. I am an intermediate rider, I don't use a stomp anymore, but I don't think even I would be able to ride away from the lift on just one foot. Better hope you're not the other person the op takes out when he follows your advice. 

Use the stomp that came with your first bindings. Put it an inch or two in front of your rear binding. Eventually, It'll probably get torn up and fall off...at which point, you'll probably have progressed to not really needing one (although they can come in handy for all levels of snowboarders)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

GC24 said:


> No it will force you to keep more weight on your front foot while getting off the lift and skating around which will teach better body positioning and weight distribution.
> Intermediate riders should be able to unload with their back foot off the board completely.


Why the hell would you unload with your back foot off the board completely? That just doesn't make a lick of sense. You have two feet for a reason.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

Only the one on the bottom is a stomp pad.. the other two i have no idea what they are tbh but we get them in ALL of our ride bindings.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

bassholic said:


> riding without a stomp pad will make you better quicker.


i dont use bindings either. teaches me to really balance and feel the board you know?


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Why the hell would you unload with your back foot off the board completely? That just doesn't make a lick of sense. You have two feet for a reason.


I'mnot saying you should I'm just saying that you should have enough balance to get off a chairlift without training wheels. I have seen way too many riders who rely too heavily on their stomp pads when learning the proper technique would help them progress faster.

mrpez - You noboard? sick


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

.....


----------



## pacificdrums (Feb 25, 2010)

mrpez said:


> i dont use bindings either. teaches me to really balance and feel the board you know?


 :laugh:

I don't think I will put that thing on but it might be a good stencil. I have ridden before and the last board I rented didn't even have a stomp pad. I have no trouble getting off the lift and maneuvering.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

i tried my new board last night w/o a stomp pad and busted my ass like a noob multiple times. the top of this board is glossy and slick as shit.

So i just put on the goofy Ride pad. whatev, has to be better than nothing.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I used the ghetto Burton pad that came with my Cartels on my old board. On my new board, I rode the first time with no pad. About halfway through my night I bought a pad and stuck it on. New boards are way to glossy and slick to not have one IMO.


----------

